# Hymer b544 kitchen window remis blind problem



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

When lowering the kitchen remis blind a loose piece of string was hanging down. (2006 model b544)
The fly screen blind works fine but the blackout blind just flops when raised. It's ok when linked to the fly screen but doesn't tension on its own. The loose string has obviously come adrift and I imagine it was stapled in place as there is no knotted end. Can anyone let me know the way to re fasten and I believe the outer plastic cladding would need to be removed to assist access.
Thanks
Samsung


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Well, you say your van is 38 years old (1976), so maybe a good time to remove the frame and give all the parts a good clean. Being next to the kitchen there will likely be an accumulation of grease and stuff. 

Can't help with the detached string but I'm sure all will become clear when you remove the inner frame.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hymer remis kitchen blind problem*

Thanks for the post Harry. I've edited my post. The year should have read 2006. This may now open the door to more responses. I'll put it down to a senior moment.
Samsung


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There, 
The string you refer to is out of either the top or the bottom of the blind, I suspect the bottom

The best way to understand how the blind works is to close another blind and walk outside your van and look at the closed blind from the outside.

You will see that the string is threaded through a set of tabs on each of the pleats and then it is threaded across the bar at the bottom.

It then goes up the sides of the rails and is finally held in place with a small plate and screw.

Sorry if this is not clear, but you will figure it out once you are looking at a closed blind.

I had the same issue and sorted it in les than an hour

Hope this helps
Raymond


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

You will find that the string has probably come loose from a screw in the top corner of the window - there will be one on each side. To access the screw, carefully prise off the corner sections/jointers (they clip in place) on the inner frame. Open up an adjacent window and pull the blinds so that you can see how the strings run - they cross over and run behind the screw and is pinched in place. You should be able to see where the loose string has flattened where it was originally nipped. Open up the affected window and run the string as per the other window. Then go inside and loosen the screw and nip the string behind by tightening up. Hope this makes sense.
I have had a couple go and had to repair this way. Sometimes the corner sections can be hard to remove - before now I have had to try removing one off another window first, just to see where the lugs are so as not to be prising off from the wrong place (don't want to break them).

DavidL


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Kitchen remis blind problem*

Thanks Finyar, I believe the string ends up at the top on the left looking from outside. Did you need to remove the outer casing to access the plate or did you manage without.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Kitchen blind problem*

Thanks Dalspa. I'll give it a go. Before I removed the inner frame I was wanting to see how this was achieved without damaging the plastic. Being very gentle seems to be the way forward. First time is always the hardest.
Cheers


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

From memory, the corner piece clips over the top/side sections. Sometimes they come off easy, sometimes not. Try pushing the end of the top section in towards the window whilst twisting the corner piece out at this edge, then do the same for the side section.

DavidL


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Link to description for Remis S5

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s5-window.pdf

Removing internal pic.


----------



## samsung (Jan 24, 2009)

*Remis Kitchen blind problem*

Thanks guys, yet again you have given good advice and instruction.
The blind is now fixed . The corner pieces came off easily by inserting a very small screw driver and very gently easing the plastic lugs to release it. The string is fastened by being trapped behind a Phillips screw. I just threaded the string up and around this screw and re tensioned. 
Thanks guys
Samsung


----------

